# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Общая сетевая безопасность  >  Как зайти на одноклассники?

## Steel

Всем доброго времени суток! При попытке зайти на сайт пишут: 
*Ваш браузер не поддерживает JavaScript или Cookies*

http://odnoklassniki.ru/res/html/no-js.html

Ява скрипт включен, несколько месяцев назад удалял куки одноклассников, но после этого нормально входил. Фаирфокс 4.0.1
Вопрос в названии темы.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## ak_

А если так?: http://odnoklassniki.ru/

----------


## Steel

)) Сразу же бросает сюда http://odnoklassniki.ru/res/html/no-js.html

----------


## olejah

Если это FF, предлагаю такой алгоритм - 
1. FF => Настройки => Дополнительные => Общие => Предупреждать при попытке веб-сайтов перенаправить или перезагрузить страницу(ставим галку)
2. При заходе на сайт должно появится сообщение о том, что ФФ заблокировал перенаправление.
3. Теперь просто закрывайте это уведомление, через крест и всё.

P.S. Правда придётся каждый раз закрывать уведомление  :Smiley:  Но если Вы уверены, что JS активирован и ничем не блокируется, тогда у меня другие варианты отпадают. 
Доолнительно - 
С куками поразбирайтесь, правильно ли настроен их приём.
И кстати - потестите на другом браузере.

----------


## Steel

*Olejah*, 
Не помогло, та же фигня... Подробнее плиз, где включить/выключить куки в ФФ.
Хотел на эксплорере проверить, но после деинсталляции ФФ, он вообще перестал открываться.

----------


## olejah

Куки у нас здесь - Настройки => Приватность => Поставьте галки напротив следующих пунктов - Принимать куки с сайтов; Принимать куки со сторонних сайтов. Попробуйте.

----------


## Steel

*Olejah*, 
Во вкладке "Приватность" у меня нет таких пунктов.
Попробовал через Свойства обозревателя => Конфидециальность => Дополнительно, тоже не помогло.

----------


## olejah

Там где вкладка - "Будет запоминать историю", нажмите её и измените на "Будет использовать ваши настройки хранения истории". Потом очистите все кукизы и 



> Поставьте галки напротив следующих пунктов - Принимать куки с сайтов; Принимать куки со сторонних сайтов.

----------


## Steel

> Поставьте галки напротив следующих пунктов - Принимать куки с сайтов; Принимать куки со сторонних сайтов. Попробуйте.


Галки там уже стояли, удалил все куки, не помогло.

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*

У меня одноклассники в исключениях были)) Спасибо, теперь все норм)

----------


## Steel

После удаления из списка исключений куки одноклассников, при открытии страницы сайта, я стал автоматом заходить на свою страницу без предложения набора логина/пароля. Как сделать что бы заходить не автоматически, а через пароль? На своем компе работаю не один и это причиняет некоторые неудобства. Кстати, я добавлял куки одноклассников в исключения именно по этой причине.

----------


## crush13

*Steel*, в меню - настройки - защита - сохраненные пароли - найдите одноклассники и удалите строки. А так жи при следующем подключении не забудьте убрать галочку "Сохранить пароль" или "Запомнить меня"

----------


## Steel

*crush13*, В списке сайтов с паролями нет одноклассников. Галку убираю.

----------


## NRA

*Steel*, зверьки отсутствуют? Попробуйте любой другой браузер и если проблема повториться то гляньте c:\windows\system32\drivers\etc\hosts на левые записи. Если что - к админу.

----------


## Steel

*NRA*, Какие зверьки? И какие записи должны быть левыми в файле hosts?

----------

